# Chrome front bumper on a GTO?



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

So, I picked up a '68 LeMans for a parts car today to chop up into tiny pieces and stuff into my '68 GTO and I'd have to say the nicest piece of equipment on this thing is the beautiful dentless chrome front bumper... 

Do I stick this thing on my GTO or leave the endura? Did they make any '68-69 GTOs with chrome bumpers?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah , they made some chrome bumper 68's. Pretty rare IIRC. I'm sure someone on here can site some production numbers.

I would definitely do it, the chrome bumper is much lighter and will make your goat different.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 the enduras are notorious for cracking paint and who doesn't like Shiny stuff. I would have them paint the endura and hang it on the wall so you can switch if you like in the future.


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> +1 the enduras are notorious for cracking paint *and who doesn't like Shiny stuff*. I would have them paint the endura and hang it on the wall so you can switch if you like in the future.


Amen...


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Yeah , they made some chrome bumper 68's. Pretty rare IIRC. I'm sure someone on here can site some production numbers.
> 
> I would definitely do it, the chrome bumper is much lighter and will make your goat different.


Thanks for the responses. Interesting that the chrome one is lighter... I would have thought the opposite.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Most body shops will suggest that you go with a fiberglass replacement anyways so they do not have to deal with you coming back when it starts spider webbing. i think the chrome on 68-69's are iconic, my 69'bird had a chrome beak with endura headlight bezels, i plowed a citation in the rear end making it a swallow tail with barely a scratch to the bumper, wish i could say the same for the radiator support.


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

Visual Aids:


----------



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

It was actually an option in 68, it's referred to as "Endura Delete", don't see too many of them...I say go for it!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i vote chrome with the flip up headlights....use the endura as wall art in the garage


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree

I don't believe this was an available option. How cool would this be!


----------



## MITYGTO (Jun 10, 2011)

*Chrome Bumper*

1968 Q8 has it correct. Rare option most definately. I do not know if these two share common bracketry. As we all know the endura weighs a ton. The brackets to mount it to the car are equally massive. Weight savings would be significant no doubt. Going chrome would make your car stand out. I only recall seeing one GTO equipped that way.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Going with the chrome will probably guarantee you endless people coming up and asking if your car is a LeMans GTO clone.


----------



## Docpontiac (Mar 6, 2021)

SixTeight said:


> Visual Aids:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In late 69 I was working fo a Pontiac dealership in Orchard Park NY and they had a loaded 68 GTO they could not sell . I bought it for $3000 and they were happy to sell it the sticker was $4498. It was silver mist blue w/white vinyl top. 2dr sedan AKA post 400 ci 360 hp w/ turbo 400 trans with white intiour and bench seat. Oh yes it had chrome front bumper from factory with exposed headlamps with The GTO grill. Hidden headlight delegate. The one above has GTO bageing on a lemans grill.it had Rally 2s w thin whitewalls G70/ 14”! I sold it to my mom in 72 and bought 73 Grand Prix SJ W/a455 ho


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

Here's a 68 Ram Air II at Pure Stock Drags. September 2020. Painted chrome bumper.


----------

